# Curious As To What Type Of Fish I Just Got



## Rivethead (Aug 21, 2011)

So I seen this little guy mixed in with the Butterfly Koi at a local Walmart, have been watching him since he was first misplaced into that tank, and he started off at roughly the size of a lima bean. Now he is roughly an inch and a half, and it grey with light pink on the outer edges of his dorsal and tail fins, (You might not notice it in the pictures.) I figured he might possibly be a crappie that got lucky and got mixed up in an order. But I could be wrong. So does anyone know what type of fish this is? Also, apologies for blurred images my digital camera is currently dead.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

looks like a cichlid to me, possibly a haplochromis based on the body structure but i cant be for sure what type based on the picture


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agreed,he is a cichlid of some type.His body shape gives it away.However,I couldnt tell you the type as I have no clue.


----------



## Rivethead (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info, but I dont think it is a cichlid because the fish is not aggressive at all, it does not nip any fins, and has integrated nicely with my goldfish and koi that I am growing to place into a pond when they get bigger.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If its a victorian which it looks like, most of those aren't to bad in the aggression levels.


----------



## PapaM (Jul 10, 2011)

Susankat might be right on. Look at the juvenile (third row from the bottom). 

http://www.african-cichlid.com/victoriae.htm


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It looks a lot like some of my juvies


----------



## Rivethead (Aug 21, 2011)

Update: I had to move him to a seperate tank earlier today as he became hungry for some fins. Maybe I shouldn't have said he was friendly. So I have the fish in my 5 gallon hospital tank until I an figure out what to do with him.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

This fish looks quite similar to the Lifalili Cichlid. Both fish have similar dots on their dorsal fion and both have similarly shaped tail fin. This fish is native to the rivers of West Africa and lives in soft, low ph water. Said to get to 6 inches.


----------



## BlueFinn (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi BlueFinn here
Im new here and still trying to find my way around the site.
It look to me you may have a Aulonocara/Female Red Ruby Peacock.
Hope that help to ID it.


----------

